# Ross Apollo 3 speed bicycle



## Andy Dee (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi , I'm looking for some info on a Ross Apollo 3 speed 20" bicycle. Its Orange , uses the Shimano 333 3 speed shift mechanism, What years did Ross produce this bicycle? Serial # on the left dropout is #1276458897 and it says Chain Bike Co.  I have a Thunderjet bicycle made by the same co. Thanks in advance, its good to be back.


----------



## Andy Dee (Sep 2, 2019)

Nobody?


----------



## Jamhud (Nov 18, 2019)

Andy Dee said:


> Nobody?



Pics always help.
I am aware the 3 speed in orange was produced in 1970 & 1971.
I have a 74.
I believe most would believe yours was made in 71 based on SN.


----------

